# Parser du JSON



## kev_0777 (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis en alternance dans une entreprise qui développe des applications smartphone dont iPhone, la plateforme où je travail.

J'ai un problème, je suis nouveau (1 mois grand maximum) dans le monde de Cocoa Touch, je n'arrive pas a *parser un code JSON*.
L'idée est de récupérer un WebService avec le taux de chaque devise et de réaliser un application qui convertie des dollars en euro et vice-versa.

Voici le lien du WebService : http://finance.yahoo.com/webservice/v1/symbols/allcurrencies/quote?format=json

Dans ce WebService, j'aimerai récupérer le nom (name) et le taux (price) pour l'utiliser lors de la conversion mais je sais pas comment m'y prendre, je sais juste qu'il faut utiliser des NSDictionnary et NSArray.

Merci d'avance pour les réponses.

PS. je me suis peut être mal exprimé donc s'il manque des information ou qu'il y a des incompréhension demandez moi.


----------



## Nyx0uf (25 Novembre 2011)

Si iOS 5 seulement :

- NSJSONSerialization

Sinon y a plein de frameworks open source

- JSONKit ( https://github.com/johnezang/JSONKit )
- TouchJSON ( https://github.com/TouchCode/TouchJSON )
- YAJL ( http://lloyd.github.com/yajl/ )
.........

JSONKit est sans doute la plus performante.


----------



## kev_0777 (25 Novembre 2011)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Si iOS 5 seulement :
> 
> - NSJSONSerialization
> 
> ...





Merci pour ces info, mais le framwork je l'ai déjà, ce que je veux savoir c'est comment parcourir le JSON, je comprend pas avec les NSArray et le NSDictionnary.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nyx0uf (25 Novembre 2011)

Heu... Y a qu'a lire la doc...

http://developer.apple.com/library/...s/nsdictionary_Class/Reference/Reference.html

http://developer.apple.com/library/...Foundation/Classes/NSArray_Class/NSArray.html

Pour un array


```
id obj = [array objectAtIndex:index];
```
Pour un dict


```
id obj = [dict objectForKey:@"key"];
```


----------



## Céroce (25 Novembre 2011)

Un mois que tu programmes Cocoa et tu ne sais pas utiliser NSArray et NSDictionary ? Je ne vois même pas comment c'est possible. Je suis formateur Cocoa, et on voit ça le PREMIER jour de la formation.

Commence par t'acheter un bon bouquin.


----------



## kev_0777 (25 Novembre 2011)

Céroce a dit:


> Un mois que tu programmes Cocoa et tu ne sais pas utiliser NSArray et NSDictionary ? Je ne vois même pas comment c'est possible. Je suis formateur Cocoa, et on voit ça le PREMIER jour de la formation.
> 
> Commence par t'acheter un bon bouquin.



J'ai acheter un livre pour me guider lors de mon apprentissage a Cocoa Touch.

Tu as surement raison certains formateurs commence par les NSArray et le NSDictionnary mais dans le tuto que je suis on commence par les vues, le connexions... quand je dis 1 mois en réalité c'est deux semaine puisque je suis en alternance et a l'école je ne vois pas l'objective-c.


----------



## grumff (25 Novembre 2011)

Céroce a dit:


> Un mois que tu programmes Cocoa et tu ne sais pas utiliser NSArray et NSDictionary ? Je ne vois même pas comment c'est possible. Je suis formateur Cocoa, et on voit ça le PREMIER jour de la formation.
> 
> Commence par t'acheter un bon bouquin.



Merci pour le lien, je me disais justement qu'il serait grand temps que je mette le nez là dedans.


----------



## Céroce (25 Novembre 2011)

Je connais quelqu'un qui a lu tous les livres sur le dev iOS pour débutants en français. D'après-lui, celui-ci est le meilleur. J'ai eu l'occasion de le feuilleter, et c'est du solide, à commencer par le sommaire.
(je veux dire par là que lorsque on connait, on peut écarter la moitié des livres rien que par leur sommaire).


----------



## grumff (26 Novembre 2011)

C'est bon à savoir, encore merci, on a beau avoir plein de doc sur le net et comprendre l'anglais, un bon bouquin en français ça fait toujours gagner beaucoup de temps.


----------



## tatouille (1 Décembre 2011)

le JSON moi je le fume c'est plus facile

json-framework (SBJson) c'est le plus rapide et le plus serieux (execution et memoire), bah non c'est JSONKit 

inline optimizations always matter.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Array_data_structure / vector
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Associative_array / dict


----------

